# Help finding a replacement resistor type 0.1ΩJ



## carter1010 (Sep 20, 2009)

Need help finding a resistor with 0.1ΩJ printed on it. Its all green but I am not sure if the color matters. Can anyone help me identify this any further for instance .01 ohm at what watt? 

thank you ,
Brian


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Here you go my friend...

Micro-Ohm: How to Order Resistors


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a few Caddock brand ones laying around at 10 watts. It looks like a T0-220 transistor. If you want I'll mail it to you.

Caddock - High Performance Film Resistors


----------



## carter1010 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well now I know its a 5 percent variance at .01 ohm resistance. Does the color indicate the wattage? Its solid green with black text, no color bands at all. Thank your help I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

The Caddocks are +/- 1% Nevermind, it sounds like you have it under control.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

carter1010 said:


> Need help finding a resistor with 0.1ΩJ printed on it. Its all green but I am not sure if the color matters. Can anyone help me identify this any further for instance .01 ohm at what watt?
> 
> thank you ,
> Brian


It's 0.1 ohm, not 0.01 ohm.

It's 0.1 ohm J= 5%

Wattage can be derived from the package size. It sounds like a 3W or 5W Vishay.

RESISTOR .10 OHM 3W 5% WIREWOUND - AC03000001007JAC00

OR

RESISTOR .10 OHM 5W 5% WIREWOUND - AC05000001007JAC00


----------



## carter1010 (Sep 20, 2009)

that looks like the one thank you so much!


----------

